# Euer Lieblings-Soundtrack?



## marion9394 (17. Mai 2009)

Hallo Ihr,

wollt mich mal (ganz uneigennützig natürlich^^) erkundigen was denn so euer Lieblingssoundtrack ist... Im Moment such ich grad verzweifelt das End-Lied von Ghostrider - ein totaler Ohrwurm... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvUpxZajw8Y...feature=related (genau in der Version...)

Ansonsten find ich die Soundtracks von folgenden Filmen einfach ungeschlagen:

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas (White Rabbit is einfach der Hit!!)
Pulp Fiction (bringt mich ungelenken menschen immer wieder zum tanzen^^)
Wanted (NIN - everything the same, the little things - einfach genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

Pulp Fiction


----------



## Spectrales (17. Mai 2009)

Chorus Line

One.. Singular sensation


----------



## Falathrim (17. Mai 2009)

Die Kinder des Monsieur Mathieu
Chocolat
...
^^


----------



## Klunker (17. Mai 2009)

Rock'n Rolla  so ziemlich jedes Lies ist genial, genau wie der ganze Film, meine meinung einer der besten Filme der letzten Jahre, wenn einem der Humor gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 <- Theme


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

Ihr werdet esnicht glauben, aber mir habens die Intros von Pokémon sehr angetan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Sendung selbst war crap, aber der Intro mag ich^^


----------



## Durlok (17. Mai 2009)

Natural Born Killers und Pulp Fiction
meine absoluten leblings soundtracks


----------



## Hotgoblin (17. Mai 2009)

Alles von Linkin Park 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (17. Mai 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Alles von Linkin Park
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


You failed at understanding the Thread.
Go back to first post and read again.


----------



## marion9394 (18. Mai 2009)

naja linkin park wären ja sogar in paar sountracks vertreten

das experiment -> one step closer

und twiglight - obwohl das lied da recht schnarchig ist ^^


----------



## Qonix (18. Mai 2009)

Transformers nicht zu vergessen.


----------



## Aero_one (18. Mai 2009)

Den einzigen (kompletten) Soundtrack den ich wirklich gut finde (...und immer wieder gerne aus dem CD Regal hole) ist Last Samurai... 


mein absoluter Fav. von der CD


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Mai 2009)

Fluch der Karibik Soundtrack <3
und
Herr der Ringe
sowie
Gothic 3 XD


----------



## bkeleanor (18. Mai 2009)

Also ich kann mich da unmöglich auf einen fixieren :-)
Heathcliff intro musik.
Indiana Jones intro
Wild wild west intro musik.
Route 66 aus Cars (wo der LKW nach Californien fährt) plus sheryl crow - real gone (am anfang beim rennen)
Transformers mit Disturbed - this moment.
Outlaws - Ghostrider in the sky
Twilight ...Iron & wine - flightless bird und bella's lullaby
A-Team intro
Magnum intro

jo das wars mal fürs erste^^


----------



## Niranda (18. Mai 2009)

Crimson Tide


----------



## Niranda (18. Mai 2009)

Crimson Tide



Edit: hm.. wtf... eins kann weg^^


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (18. Mai 2009)

Oh, da gibts viele, Hans Zimmer ist natürlich immer wieder genial, hier mal ein paar meiner Lieblings-Tracks:


----------



## Camô (18. Mai 2009)

Die ganzen epischen ST:

The Dark Knight - Gänsehaut pur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gladiator - nicht Enya, sondern das während der Kämpfe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heat - HAMMER! Das Lied am Ende, kA obs der ST ist.

Fluch der Karibik - ist halt echt geil.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LotR - klaro  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fight Club - die Lieder, die während Edward Nortons Selbsthilfegruppenbesuche gespielt werden.

uvm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goebi (18. Mai 2009)

Hans Zimmer ist wirklich der Bringer und Gladiator ist auf jedenfall einer der Besten.


----------



## Camô (18. Mai 2009)

Goebi schrieb:


> Hans Zimmer ist wirklich der Bringer und Gladiator ist auf jedenfall einer der Besten.


... und John Williams! 

U.a. Der Weiße Hai, Indiana Jones, E.T., Jurassic Park, Schindlers Liste, Sleepers, Der Soldat James Ryan, München etc.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Beide sind Götter der Filmmusik und wir verdanken ihnen die coolsten Ohrwürmer ever.


----------



## Philister (18. Mai 2009)

from dusk till dawn: tito&tarantula - after dark


----------



## Camô (18. Mai 2009)

Philister schrieb:


> from dusk till dawn: tito&tarantula - after dark


Sehr geil!


----------



## Quana (18. Mai 2009)

M*A*S*H - suicide is painless


----------



## MaexxDesign (18. Mai 2009)

Indiana Jones !!!
Oder allgemein fast alles was John Williams komponiert hat.
He's the godfather of movie soundtracks !


----------



## painschkes (18. Mai 2009)

_Nur indirekt , HdRO in Tom Bombadils Haus :]



_


----------



## Minati (18. Mai 2009)

OST:

Die fabelhafte Welt der Amélie
Fluch der Karibik
Herr der Ringe
Chocolat
Hairspray
Grease
Tenacious D. 
usw ...


----------



## Rexo (18. Mai 2009)

_*




verdammt cooler song 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tenacious D steht ja schon da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*_


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Mai 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _*
> verdammt cooler song
> 
> 
> ...


dem kann ich nur zustimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ansonsten: ist zwar kein film soundtrack: aber ich find den sountrack von cold case einfach klasse...


----------



## Rexo (18. Mai 2009)

_*Der ganze film is ein soundtrack;( finde ich *_


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (18. Mai 2009)

Klicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (18. Mai 2009)

*es darf ein ovie soundtrack nicht fehlen und das is der wohl bekannteste der welt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*


----------



## bkeleanor (18. Mai 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> The Dark Knight - Gänsehaut pur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kannst du laut sagen...

und was auch noch fehlt:
Back to the future


----------



## David (18. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Pulp Fiction


----------



## yves1993 (18. Mai 2009)

Dieser Saw Soundtrack hat mich sofort an Tales of the Past 3 erinnert...o_o

Die Szene wo Monorí in Feralas als Ablekungstrupp Arthas gegenübersteht...Fand den damals schon sehr bewegend und endlich weiss ich dass es dieser ist...Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (18. Mai 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> *es darf ein ovie soundtrack nicht fehlen und das is der wohl bekannteste der welt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Oh ja der ist immernoch geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Matrixsoundtrack darf auch nicht fehlen^^


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (18. Mai 2009)

Ich hab hier noch einen bei dem bekam ich Gänse haut http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFOJ13sw8o4


----------



## Medmius (19. Mai 2009)

Was mir noch gefällt ist Halloween theme Song



Und natürlich Star Wars:


----------



## Hotgoblin (19. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Was mir noch gefällt ist Halloween theme Song




Da fällt mir spontan der Akte X Soundtrack ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pandameat (19. Mai 2009)

Aah ihr mögt nicht ernsthaft diese Gruselthemes?

ich persönlich könnte bei den Liedern zum Film Die fabelhafte Welt der Amélie schmelzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (19. Mai 2009)

pandameat schrieb:


> Aah ihr mögt nicht ernsthaft diese Gruselthemes?



Ich persönlich finde Grusellieder ganz angenehm. Könnte auch daran liegen, dass ich wegen meinen beiden Cousins mit Horror-Filmen aufgewachsen bin.  Halloween Theme Song ist meiner Meinung nach ein ruhiges Lied und ganz gut geeignet zum ein bisschen runterzufahren und zu chillen.


----------



## Qonix (19. Mai 2009)

Ghostbusters darf man aber auch nicht vergessen.


----------



## shadow24 (19. Mai 2009)

wundert mich das der noch gar nicht genannt wurde
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehmFl1sjkXg


----------



## Landsknecht (19. Mai 2009)

Der gesammte Soudtrack von BLUES BROTHERS und ALL STAR von SHRECK


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Mai 2009)




----------



## Durlok (19. Mai 2009)

Willow





Die Unendliche Geschichte


----------



## Rexo (19. Mai 2009)

Die Soundtrack´s hier kennte bestimmt jeder


----------



## Shrukan (19. Mai 2009)

John Williams ftw :> !


----------



## cM2003 (19. Mai 2009)

Armageddon und Gladiator > all
Allgemein: Hanz Zimmer > all


----------



## GreenIsaac (19. Mai 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3w-oDZSLUrY

> all


----------



## jeef (19. Mai 2009)




----------



## Klunker (19. Mai 2009)

selt´san, dass dieser noch ent genannt wurde :/

​​
Rock'N rolla hat eh den mist abstand den besten Soundtrack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (19. Mai 2009)

*
von dem is doch auch Requip for a dream oder??was auch spater als LODR track benutz wurde?*


----------



## Shrukan (19. Mai 2009)

Aber was ich zu einem aktuellen Soundtrack sagen muss:
Linkin Park - New Divide ; zum neuen Transformers-Film,
ich find das Lied geil :>


----------



## Razyl (19. Mai 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Aber was ich zu einem aktuellen Soundtrack sagen muss:
> Linkin Park - New Divide ; zum neuen Transformers-Film,
> ich find das Lied geil :>


Joa das ist richtig nice =)
LP FTW^^


----------



## Shrukan (19. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Joa das ist richtig nice =)
> LP FTW^^



Ein Linkin Park - Fan :>
Ich glaub ich hole mir das ganze Soundtrack-Album :>


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (19. Mai 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> *
> von dem is doch auch Requip for a dream oder??was auch spater als LODR track benutz wurde?*



Jep, Requiem for a Dream ist original von Clint Mansell aufgenommen mit dem Kronos Quartet. 

Dead Reckoning ist doch der Track, der ganz am Ende des Films läuft oder nicht? War da nicht sowas mit ner Szene im Krankenhaus? Ist schon was her, dass ich den Film gesehen habe, aber der Soundtrack ist echt super, gerade weils nahe an Requiem for a Dream dran ist!


----------



## simion (19. Mai 2009)

Ich finde den Herr der Ringe Soundtrack am besten!


----------



## Knallfix (27. September 2009)

da neulich erst wieder gesehen ...
Das beste: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (27. September 2009)

wieso wurde das noch nicht genannt?
Ein Klassiker!


----------



## Tymion (28. September 2009)

Ich schließe mich meinen Vorrednern einfach mal an^^

Herr der Ringe, wie immer ziemlich geil, wobei ich finde das im ersten Teil noch mehr coole stellen kommen (Concerning Hobbit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )
Die Fabehalfte Welt der Amelie kann man ab und zu mal hören^^
Gladiator find ich nur ein paar Lieder doll, der großteil ist dann auch wieder blöd.
Transformer 1 + 2 die beiden von Linkin Park sind auch gut.

Was mich aber wundert ist das dieser hier fehlt :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_pcDQSWWW4 <-----Der Blutige Pfad Gottes, ein extrem geiler Soundtrack^^ (kA wie man Video´s einbindet^^ ich kann das nur mit den links)

Grüße Tymion


----------



## LordofDemons (28. September 2009)

natürlich

Star Wars
Herr der RInge
Fluch der Karibik
Gothic 3
Spellforce <3


----------



## Deathstyle (28. September 2009)

Silent Hill: Homecoming
z. B. One More Soul To The Call


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. September 2009)

tenacious D 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (28. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> tenacious D
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


its so epic!!!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> its so epic!!!!!



wahre worte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agyros (28. September 2009)

Piraten der Karibik <3
From Dusk Till Dawn
Pulp Fiction

Das Boot


----------



## Lungodan (4. Oktober 2009)

Fluch der Karibik und Kill Bill.
Letzteren hab ich sogar aufm Ipod, ich mag den voll^^


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Oktober 2009)

Tenacious D
Requiem for a Dream
The Godfather
Pianist


----------



## Thrawns (6. Oktober 2009)

Ganz vorne mit dabei ist auf jeden Fall das Main-Theme von 'Jurrasic Park'. 


Ebenfalls sehr gut und etwas flotter finde ich die Main Themes von 'Armageddon' und 'The Rock'.

Dann noch das Main-Theme von 'Requiem for a Dream' und der Soundtrack von 'Black Hawk Down' (z.B. Main-Theme).

Auch wenn das schon recht viele waren, abschließend noch den Theme von 'Sunshine' (Surface of the Sun):





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (6. Oktober 2009)

Im moment höhre ich gerade den Soundtrack von Halo 3. Sehr schöne Musik.



Dann natürlich die bekannten wie John Williams oder Hans Zimmer. Aber auch bei Transformers gibt es da eine oder andere Stück musik bei dem es sich lohnt mal hinzuhöhren.

c.a. von 2:30 bis 3:00 ist ne echt gute Stelle.

Aber auch World of Warcraft hat teilweise eine sehr geilen Soundtrack.


Ich könnte jetzt lange so weitermachen denn c.a. 50% der Musik auf meinem Rechner besteht aus Film/Gamesoundtracks.


----------



## MasterXoX (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich mag alles was auf

*technobase.fm* läuft!!!!!11!111einseinself11 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (6. Oktober 2009)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Ich mag alles was auf
> 
> *technobase.fm* läuft!!!!!11!111einseinself11
> 
> ...


Hat nicht viel mit Soundtracks zutun?..


----------



## Berserkius (7. Oktober 2009)

*Die besten Soundtracks*


The Witcher Soundtrack  The Witcher Sound. The Witcher Sound. 2
Gothic 3 Soundtrack Gohic 3 Sound.
Age of Conan Soundtrack Aoge of Conan Sound.
Terminator 1-3 Soundtrack Terminator Sound.
Bloodsport Soundtrack Bloodsport Sound. Bloodsport Sound. 2
Black Rain Soundtrack Black Rain Sound.
American Fighter 1-2 Soundtrack American Fighter Sound.
Kickboxer Soundtrack Kickboxer Sound. Kickboxer Sound. 2
Apocalypse Now Soundtrack Apocalypse Now Sound.
Platoon Soundtrack Platoon Sound.
Schindler's Liste Schindler's Liste Sound.
Full Metal Jacket Full Metal Jacket Sound.
Wir waren Helden Soundtrack Wir waren Helden Sound. Wir waren Helden Sound. 2


----------



## Breakyou9 (7. Oktober 2009)

simpel & genial


----------



## Rexo (7. Oktober 2009)

_Ich Liebe dieses Intro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
muss mir das dringent als handy Ton besorgen ^^




Ein Hit fur jeden Tenacious D fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_


----------



## Knallfix (7. Oktober 2009)

Bladerunner, Musik von Vangelis.
Diese Bilder, diese Musik. Es wird niemals wieder etwas geben, dass auch nur annähernd an diese epic awesomess ran kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (10. Oktober 2009)

Erst lesen, dann reinhören: Lange vor den üblichen Verdächtigen wie John Williams, Hans Zimmer, James Horner oder Jerry Goldsmith gab es herrausragende Musiker, die dem Film eine eigene Note verschafften.

a) Bernhard Hermann - Psycho
Obwohl er eine Menge anderer Filmmusiken schrieb, wird Hermann bis heute mit den Werken Hitchcocks verbunden. Sein "Psycho"-Soundtrack ist denn allerdings auch die Mutter aller modernen Horror-Soundtracks:


b) Akira Ifukube - Godzilla
Das ist mein absolutes Lieblings-Theme aller bisherigen BimmBamm-Zeiten. Kein John Williams mit seinen "Star-Wars"- oder "Indiana-Jones"-Themen reicht an dieses musikalische Leitmotiv heran, das seit den '50er Jahren des vergangenen Jahrhunderts jedem Monsterfan ein Lächeln ins Anlitz zaubert - eine Hymne, die dem absoluten König aller Monster (The Big G) vollkommen gerecht wird (bitte laufen lassen, bis die hypnotisch wirkenden Geigen ihren Lauf nehmen. Das ist klassisches Heavy Metal; Headbanging unausweichlich):


c) Michael Kamen - Event Horizon
Jeder Metallica-Fan sollte den Namen kennen, ist doch Kamen für die Classic Parts der "S&M"-Auftritte verantwortlich: Er glaubte, daß der Musik von Metallica der Klassik-Part fehlte; er schrieb die zusätzliche Musik - und er inszenierte diese gigantischen Konzerte. Außerdem schuf er zusammen mit Orbital noch diese verdammt interessante Techno-Klassik-Synthese, die eindrucksvoll zeigt, daß sich Metal, Techno und Classic nicht grundsätzlich ausschließen müssen:


d) Goblin
Die Band ist spätestens seit ihrem ST zu Romeros "Dawn of the Dead" legendär; ihre ST-Aufnahmen zumindest auf Vinyl reine Sammlerobjekte. Obwohl sie auch für Fulci als auch d'Amato passende Klänge zum Alptraumland lieferten, waren sie niemals so gut wie mit dem Mastermind des "Giallo" Dario Argento. Der hatte vorher mit Ennio Morricone zusammengearbeitet; entschied sich jedoch bei seinen Meisterwerken "Suspiria" (musikmäßig eines der albtraumhaftesten Werke aller Zeiten, gegen das ein "Halloween"-Theme umgehend einpacken kann) sowie "Profondo Rosso" und auch für sein schwächelndes Alterswerk "Non ho sonno" für Goblin:

"Suspiria"
 (es gibt auch "poppigere" Versionen des Originalscores)

"Non ho sonno"


e) Claudio Simonetti (Member of Goblin)
Argento entdeckte Jennifer Connely für Phenomena - und Claudio Simonetti als Solo-Künstler. Ein ohne Remixes tanzbarer Horror-Soundtrack zu einem schrägen, dennoch außergewöhnlichem Film (auch wenn er strunzbescheuert ist). Es wundert mich nach wie vor, daß diese Melodie nicht genauso bekannt ist wie die "Exzorcist" bzw. "Halloween"-Themes:


f) Wojcech Kilar - Dracula
Kurz und knapp gesagt: Der beste Soundtrack aller Zeiten (und gleichzeitig der größte Boxentest aller Zeiten - zumindest von der Original-CD). Sobald Kilar die Musik macht, gewinnt das Endergebnis an Bedeutung (siehe Polanski: Die Neun Pforten). CD, DVD und BR kaufen - und weggesprengt und von den Nachbarn verklagt werden:


Der Boxentest (nur von CD):


Falls genügend Anfragen einkommen: Ich habe noch genügend Material für Teil 2!


----------



## dragon1 (10. Oktober 2009)

Somwhere there was a little town it name was Kickapoo, there lived a humble family religious  through and throug, but yeah there was a black sheep, and it knew just what to do...
Tenacious D!


----------



## Rexo (10. Oktober 2009)

_@BimmBamm GODZILLA!!! ich liebe die Musik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein Lob auf alle das das Themen nicht fur Gozilla/Zilla verwendet wurde in der Massakrierung von Roland emmerich_


----------



## Cubia19 (24. November 2009)

Gladiator^^


----------



## Klatschmohn92 (24. November 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Den einzigen (kompletten) Soundtrack den ich wirklich gut finde (...und immer wieder gerne aus dem CD Regal hole) ist Last Samurai...
> 
> 
> mein absoluter Fav. von der CD


*
DAS! ist der BESTE Soundtrack den es je gegeben hat!*

Zitat: Ich bin das Schwert des Kriegers, in dem sich die alten und die neuen Werte vereinen.


<3 diesen Film


----------



## Blackfall234 (24. November 2009)

Mal was unbekanntes aber trotzdem find ich das besser als alle anderen.
Oblivion Main Theme ( ok nich ganz so unbekannt) 
Knights of Honor ( folgendes ) : March of Honor , Sword and Faith , Pride or Pain , vultures Lair sind da die besten . ( aber alles ist geil )
Dynasty Warriors 4 : Look Back on your Way , Struggle for Existence und noch gaaaaaaaaanz  viele andere.

Und Herr der Ringe Main Theme ( nicht unbekannt ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


AAAAHHHHH fast vergessen : Bladestorm  Clashing with the Enemy 


Mount and Blade Warband Beta und Knights of Honor Soundtrack geht gut ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoonyx (24. November 2009)

was mir sehr gefällt ist


----------



## Sbx^.- (24. November 2009)

_Also ich mag den techno Remix vom Fluch der karibik soundtrack :>
Ist richtig cool wenn man grade was spielt wo man springen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im takt springen unso <3_


----------



## XXI. (24. November 2009)

Der coolste Soundtrack aller Zeiten ist das Theme von Reservoir Dogs:

George Baker Selection - Little Green Bag


----------



## Rexo (24. November 2009)

_Der Beste SOundtrack den es gibt find ich <3



@Sbx^.- deine Signatur is zu größ _


----------



## Sbx^.- (24. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Der Beste SOundtrack den es gibt find ich <3
> 
> 
> 
> @Sbx^.- deine Signatur is zu größ _



okay danke ich mach sie morgen kleiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (24. November 2009)

_o gott stimmt sogar Thread Nekrophilie ^^_


----------



## Rexo (24. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Diese Fremdwörter sind echt schlimm ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




_Wikipedia ist dein freund http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nekrophilie_


----------



## kylhuk (24. November 2009)

Alles klar *schauder*


----------



## M1ghtymage (24. November 2009)




----------



## Rexo (24. November 2009)

_Der Orginal Soundtrack is aber viel genialer M1ghty

das Gerudo valley Themen hat mich schon manchmal genervt _


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (24. November 2009)

God of War Theme find ich den besten soundtrack =)


----------



## MasterXoX (24. November 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwCO1DJJXmY...feature=related

Das ist auch noch gut :> Ganz anhören :O


----------



## Rexo (24. November 2009)

_es geht hie rum Soundtracks :/_


----------



## MasterXoX (24. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _es geht hie rum Soundtracks :/_




das ist doch ein track oder nicht :O


----------



## Teal (24. November 2009)

Dieser Thread gehört eindeutig in den Bereich "Musik, TV und Kino" - darum dorthin verschoben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,
Teal


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. November 2009)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> das ist doch ein track oder nicht :O



Soundtrack ist die Musik von Filmen/Spiele etc.... 


Ich hörer sehr gerne den Halo 3, ODST, Half-life 2,Mass Effect, Battelfield Vietnam,Ocean's Thriteen,Terminator 4 Soundtrack an!


----------



## michael92 (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich höre Gerne den Soundtrack von Transformers Scorponok


----------



## ChesterGLL (1. Dezember 2009)

Der beste Soundtrack ist von Transformers 2, find den Film zwar nicht so gut, aber der Soundtrack ist geil(war sogar aufm Konzert von denen) !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufCKJsftet0...feature=related


----------



## Danasch (2. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Ein Teil welches mir zur Zeit sehr gut gefällt und nicht mehr aus meinem Kopf will.
Nach meinem Geschmack etwas zu kurz geraten aber dennoch sehr schön.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Film: Gekij&#333;ban Bleach: Fade to Black - Kimi no Na o Yobu - / jap. Titel: &#21127;&#22580;&#29256;BLEACH - Fade to Black&#12288;&#21531;&#12398;&#21517;&#12434;&#21628;&#12406; (dritter Film des Animes)



Wem es gefällt dem empfehle ich den kompletten Soundtrack zum Film aber auch der des
Animes lässt sich sehen.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Dezember 2009)

sind hier auch spiele soundtracks erlaubt?
wenn ja will ich hier mal die Metal Gear Reihe einwerfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azure_kite (23. Februar 2010)

Also mein e beiden Lieblingssoundtracks momentan kommen von den Animes 

"Earth Girl Arjuna" 
z.B.
Early Bird
Resonance of the Earth
Cloe

und

Elfen Lied

Lillium
Yureai
Katsubou


----------



## Trinithi (4. März 2010)

Soundtracks... ich steh auf Soundtracks^^ 

Meine Favs: 

*From Dusk Till Dawn *natürlich 
Stevie Ray Vaughan, Tito and Tarantula und ZZTop^^
*
Queen of the Damned*
Auch wenn der Film eigentlich Mist ist... aber der Soundtrack hat mich richtig überrascht.
Da ist alles geile vertreten. Orgy, Deftones, Jonathan Davis von Korn, Manson, Static X, Disturbed.... ^^

*Snatch*
Golden Brown und Dreadlock Holiday. Und natürlich Klint mit dem Diamondsong 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Black Hawk Down*
Hans Zimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ashes to Ashes, Barra Barra, Hunger z.B.

*Into The Wild*
Sehr geiler Film. 
Da ich sowieso ein Pearl Jam "Fan" bin, find ich den Soundtrack von Eddie Vedder natürlich von vorn bis hinten total genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Tenacius D* 
na klar gibt nich mehr viel zu sagen ^^
aber *School of Rock* war auch genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 " it´s a long way to the top if you wanna rock n roll!"
Ich weiß gar nicht ob es da einen Soundtrack zu kaufen gibt. Aber die Musik im Film ist ...<3


----------



## dragon1 (4. März 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_-6UQgyzps

ich liebe die musik in bleach


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CIGHCoVzqtk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Noxiel (4. März 2010)

Mein Lieblingssoundtrack? Momentan mal wieder "Die Fabelhafte Welt der Amelie"





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GLBC06NTezk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Matress (5. März 2010)

Ennio Morricone - the Surrender (la resa) - die Szene aus Inglourious Basterds wo Sgt. Donnie "Bear Jew" Donowitz den Nazi totprügelt !





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7xOmRM3eleQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lyua (12. März 2010)

Ich finde den Soundtrack von Fluch der Karibik ziemlich cool
Und von Avatar .


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=prZ4RWWku7Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 gänsehaut brrrrrrrrr

Ps: Noxiel du hast mir nen verdammten Ohrwurm verpasst!


----------



## FermiParadoxon (19. März 2010)

Catch falling Sky
Krieg da zur Zeit voll Gänsehaut von. O_o


----------



## Manowar (19. März 2010)

Du antworte mal lieber auf die letzte Pn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal Manos weiche Seite -> 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5hI82v-ORHs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (21. März 2010)

von Avatar - - - - > Leona Lewis - I see you jedes mal wenn ich es höre muss ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da der Film schön war


----------



## Nico Colin (22. März 2010)

Meine ewigen Top 5:

"Legends of the Fall" (James Horner)
"Conan - The Barbarian (Basil Poledouris)
"Schindler´s List" (John Williams)
"Krull" (James Horner)
"Braveheart" (James Horner)


----------



## mookuh (12. Mai 2010)

Zur Zeit eindeutig	Equilibrium - Unbesiegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (13. Mai 2010)

Der Watchmen Soundtrack <3

Simon & Garfunkel - Sound of Silence





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7tyxEAY7EV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bob Dylan - The times they are a changin'





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j8-nTDZ6D7M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Richard Wagner - Ritt der Wallküre





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rcZp7u_Krp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




bester soundtrack ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (15. Mai 2010)

herr der ringe
dragon age 
gladiator
der letzte mohikaner(wer denn film nicht gesehen hat,hat was verpasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


das sind grad die wichtigsten die mir einfallen


----------



## Stevesteel (1. Juni 2010)

Das Piano - zur Veröffentlichung des Filmes gekauft, kann man ständig hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.amazon.de/Piano-OST-Michael-Nyman/dp/B000F90312


----------



## Dracun (1. Juni 2010)

Is zwar der Soundtrack zu nem Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber der Offizielle OST zu Splinter Cell Conviction





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=diIKhWsnuqk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Von dem User alle 28 Vids das is der komplette OST 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf CD


----------

